# Trailer Ramp Reinforcement



## Fishray (Dec 21, 2020)

Just wanted to share a simple fix if you have a trailer with a mesh ramp like mine. This trailer is in like-new condition. After loading and unloading my SXS lest than a dozen times, the welds holding the mesh to the sides of the gate popped on one side, and the mesh would sag badly under weight on the machine. I the first pic, you can see how the trailer came from the manufacturer. In the second pic, you can see the two cross bars I welded on either side under the mesh. I also re-welded the mesh to the frame of the gate and added some extra welds. For the cost of these trailers, this should be something that is done as part of the manufacturing process. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Could t agree with you more I have a suretrac and same thing happened. Can’t wait to buy an aluminum one without the mesh gate.


----------



## Fishray (Dec 21, 2020)

sparky18181 said:


> Could t agree with you more I have a suretrac and same thing happened. Can’t wait to buy an aluminum one without the mesh gate.


Me too but are they ever expensive. I’d need a wider trailer to upgrade to a wider machine. I only have a 50” machine so, I was able to get away with a 5’ x 10’ trailer that I got an good deal on for $800. Should be able to get that back easily, should I decide to go larger. For now, I like the smaller footprint taking up less floor space in the pole barn.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Great upgrade for your ramp for sure. Thanks for sharing. Never could figure out why more trailer makers are actual trailer users. If they were, these things would already be included. I bought an aluminum 7x14 before retiring to haul both my SxS and quad. Quad goes up from the front passenger side thru a 50" side gate. I just add folding ramps for the quad to access it. Very light and has a very strong drop gate. Some flex when the 1500lb SxS drives up on it but expected. Again, I believe the builder should have added additional vertical supports but in his defense he said bring it back if that needs to be done and no charge. Hard to complain.


----------



## Fishray (Dec 21, 2020)

LGB said:


> Great upgrade for your ramp for sure. Thanks for sharing. Never could figure out why more trailer makers are actual trailer users. If they were, these things would already be included. I bought an aluminum 7x14 before retiring to haul both my SxS and quad. Quad goes up from the front passenger side thru a 50" side gate. I just add folding ramps for the quad to access it. Very light and has a very strong drop gate. Some flex when the 1500lb SxS drives up on it but expected. Again, I believe the builder should have added additional vertical supports but in his defense he said bring it back if that needs to be done and no charge. Hard to complain.


Thank you. You have one mighty fine trailer there. If you were only going to haul one 64” wide SxS, would you feel that a 6’ x 12” trailer would be sufficient? That’s what I have in mind but don‘t want to spend that much money and regret not going larger later.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Fishray said:


> Thank you. You have one mighty fine trailer there. If you were only going to haul one 64” wide SxS, would you feel that a 6’ x 12” trailer would be sufficient? That’s what I have in mind but don‘t want to spend that much money and regret not going larger later.


To be honest, my 84" wide trailer works great but a 72" would be as good. I just wanted a foot on each side so I could stand on the deck and not the rail of the trailer when exiting or entering the SxS. I don't think going another foot wider would break the bank. I almost went 6x12 myself and it only cost me 400.00 more for a foot wider and two foot longer. May be more now as my trailer was 2,000.00 new. Today they are 3,000.00 where I got mine built. Pricy but hard to complain when you'll never see rust again.


----------



## Fishray (Dec 21, 2020)

LGB said:


> To be honest, my 84" wide trailer works great but a 72" would be as good. I just wanted a foot on each side so I could stand on the deck and not the rail of the trailer when exiting or entering the SxS. I don't think going another foot wider would break the bank. I almost went 6x12 myself and it only cost me 400.00 more for a foot wider and two foot longer. May be more now as my trailer was 2,000.00 new. Today they are 3,000.00 where I got mine built. Pricy but hard to complain when you'll never see rust again.


Thanks, LGB. I appreciate your thoughts on it. I have some time to noodle it around before having to decide how big to go.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Fishray said:


> Thanks, LGB. I appreciate your thoughts on it. I have some time to noodle it around before having to decide how big to go.


If your looking for an aluminum trailer, the builder I had do it still makes them and is priced better than any other I've looked at. I can send you his info. Your not real close but he'll take a month or so to get it done.


----------



## Fishray (Dec 21, 2020)

LGB said:


> If your looking for an aluminum trailer, the builder I had do it still makes them and is priced better than any other I've looked at. I can send you his info. Your not real close but he'll take a month or so to get it done.


Thanks for the offer, but It’s going to be a while before I pull that trigger. It’s only going to happen if I get a wider SxS, and I haven’t yet decided if I will.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Fishray said:


> Thanks for the offer, but It’s going to be a while before I pull that trigger. It’s only going to happen if I get a wider SxS, and I haven’t yet decided if I will.


The offer has no expiration date


----------

